# Ask: How do I import Pronto .CCF files into an HTM MX-700



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

It seems like the solution to the guide problem is to simply place the receiver in standby mode every night. But in order to do this efficiently, I need discrete power commands for off and on. I haven't seen any posted in the files area that work. Anybody else found any discrete power codes for the 811?


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I use the ones for my old model 6000 receiver which I got from Remote Central (http://www.remotecentral.com/).

Here they are

ON

0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0163 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0163

OFF

0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0163 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 0017 0061 0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0163

Let me know if they don't work


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

I appreciate the help but I'm not sure how to import these discrete codes into a Home Theater Master MX-700 remote. The remote's software allows for importing Pronto files and simply dragging in appropriate buttons. But this hexi-decimal code has me stumped.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

igleaner said:


> I appreciate the help but I'm not sure how to import these discrete codes into a Home Theater Master MX-700 remote. The remote's software allows for importing Pronto files and simply dragging in appropriate buttons. But this hexi-decimal code has me stumped.


Sorry about that. I'm not sure how a Home Theater Master MX-700 works. I have a Pronto and with the Pronto you can simply cut and paste the hex codes.

If (as you say) you can import a Pronto file and drag and drop buttons, then perhaps the easiest thing to do would be to download a Pronto file for the Dish 6000 or 811 from Remote Central (www.remotecentral.com) and copy from there? If you can't find an appropriate one to download I could email you mine if you send me a PM with an email address.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

I've figured out how to use the hexi-decimal code for a Home Theater Master (HTM) remote. Simply cut and paste the code numbers into buttons in a newly created Pronto editor panel. Then any learned buttons in a Pronto CCF file may be imported into the HTM remote software by dragging and dropping the learned Pronto buttons into the appropriate HTM remote buttons. However, I still haven't had a chance to try your codes to see if they discreetly power the 811 on and off. But at least I understand the process now. Hopefully my explanation will help out anyone else stuck in the same situation.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Great. Let us know what happens!


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, I created a Pronto CCF file for the Dish 811 discrete power codes and imported them into the HTM 850 remote software, but neither the on nor off button had any effect on the receiver. Does anybody have other codes I might try?


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

What Remote Address is your system using?

Those codes are for Remote Address 1.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

That's the problem! I am using address 2. Address 1 is already in use in my other system. Can the codes be converted?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I split this discussion out of the "Do you Turn off your 811 when not in use?" thread cause it seems to have evolved into it's own topic.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for moving it, Jason.

igleaner, I don't know how to convert the codes but if you do some searching on remotecentral I think you'll find the codes you want.

For example, the following ccf file contains codes for the 6000 receiver using remote address 2 (should work for you):

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bi...templates/complete_system/ken-winders_ccf.zip


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Using the above referenced URL, you'll find that he has only a toggle switch for the Dish 811 and doesn't use discrete power codes. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

use this link

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bi...db=discrete&br=dishnetwork&dv=dssreceiver&fc=

it has all the addresses on it.

Jon


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

I tried the above link for Remote Address 2, but the discrete power codes still won't work on my 811.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

In order to elimate some of the variables, perhaps you could temporarily set your 811 to Remote Address 1 and try those codes?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

try address 3 works on my system. I use 1 and 3 on my marantz RC9200.
also did you download and try the codes on hte remote itself? sometimes the "test" feature won't send a code, but if you download to the mx700(850 whatever) it works great. Also are you using Rf or IR? sometimes i have had mx700's where i had to refer a button to a different page to get it to work. (ie i put my discrete codes on a hidden service page (a device with no name) and refer the macro's to that) works good. If you are using Rf did you try the codes IR first?



Jon

PS never tried two; you know what i might have had trouble with 2 also and ended up with 3 i'm not sure....


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

I am only using IR signals. I never bother with the test button when programming the MX-700, just preferrring to download the whole program and try the remote directly. I will try to use the adddress 3 codes next. If I go that route, I assume I'll have to re-learn all the commands in the MX-700 as they were learned while the 811 remote was in address 2 mode. To simplify this, I'll just program the discrete power buttons for address 3 first. If that works, then I can relearn the other commands in address 3 mode.


----------

